# Ningi or Elimbah Creek - Friday 21/9 arvo 2.00pm onwards



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Heading up that way tomorrow arvo, and as usual will be in a quandary as I drive along the Toorbul / Donnybrook Rd. I tend to go straight ahead to Ningi probably 60% of the time, but then Elimbah crk has a lot going for it too.
Usually the thing that influences me is whether there's a car in font of me going slow...whichever way it goes, I go the other.
Sooooo anyone interested in joining me and have a preference?
I've just bought a new lightweight rod and reel and I'm champing at the bit to try it.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good luck mate hope you get a goodun on the new outfit, unfortunately I cant join you this time

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

good luck mate. would love to join you as it's been 4 weeks since i've been out! but alas work gets in the way yet again.

cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Mark 4 weeks :shock: :shock: :shock: I feel for you dude, when u think you will get out

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> Mark 4 weeks :shock: :shock: :shock: I feel for you dude, when u think you will get out
> 
> Lee


yeh.. it's absolutely killing me!!!! hoping to get out tomorrow if i'm lucky... depending on work.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm flat out coping with 4 days between exerfishing :lol:


----------

